# Lots of locked threads



## teamamericawp (Jun 29, 2006)

I wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I was a bit trepidatious about letting the above post loose until I saw that while I was writing it two very similar sentiments were posted. The revolution has begun. Rise up, countrymen. The bastille is this way!


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

well put,bsoe.

in the end, we all lose... including andy. freewheeling sites like this tend to attract the characters and strong personalities out there really doing it on the rivers. start putting shackles on what they want to say and how they want to say it and they tend to leave the site out of protest or frustration.

then you get a new replacement bunch of zombie wanker newbies posting clueless bs filling in the void left by veteran river runners who no longer post and the river related content goes to hell.

instead of great pics,tr's, videos and advice from people pushing the limits of kayaking and rafting or grizzled vets of hundreds of rivers...you'll find people asking what new colors for helmets are going to be the rage next season or some stupid shit like that or if prada makes gear bags or not. 

Hopefully that means something to the new ownership. It does to me.


----------



## bshack93 (Feb 11, 2006)

Give the guy a break.... I am a 20 year veteran...nothing has changed except your paranoid attitudes.and I think helmet style is very important!!!does that make me a newbie that is clueless, spend more time paddling and less thinking about it


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

i disagree. can't recall too many posts like this pre-andy r.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/viewtopic.php?t=9894&start=60&sid=3c433a7f256905b1e19410e7d8443745

also, what i described, i've seen on several other boards similar in character on other sports. those sites are just shells of what they once were now. they had magic,tried to clean it up for mainstream consumption and created a steaming pile of shit instead.

not the end of the world if this site gets flushed down the toilet but a loss to the boating community, for sure.


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

> and I think helmet style is very important!!!does that make me a newbie that is clueless


nope, just makes you a wanker.


----------



## bshack93 (Feb 11, 2006)

Probably does not matter to you bc you wore the hockey helmet licking the window on the short bus. have a little fun


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I am willing to give the new guy a chance, but if this censorship continues I am out. Frenchy already sold the site, he got his and won't be hurt, but we could all bail and create a similar site (already www.durangokayaker.com was set up by Frenchy and is very similar to the 'buzz without the traffic). Change the name, and we could be back in business. Hopefully, these are just growing pains, but I am not to sure after reading the last post on the Texan thread before it was locked.


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

bshack93 said:


> Probably does not matter to you bc you wore the hockey helmet licking the window on the short bus. have a little fun


just joking too,dude. syotr


----------



## oopsyhuck (Jun 21, 2006)

Since the Texan thread is locked out, I will comment here about Texas, Texans, and whitewater.

It is true that Texas has its share of Yahoo's. Every place does. 
I am a third generation Austinite, but that in itself does not make me a yahoo. I travel to Colorado as much as I can, summer, winter, whenever.
The people I have met there are very cool, and seem to all share a common passion for the outdoors. And that's why I'm there, too.

Before you go dissing Texas whitewater, though, be informed. Check out some of this video:

http://philosophy.tamu.edu/~sdaniel/twwtrailer.wmv
http://www.txrivers.org/


----------



## Texas (Feb 22, 2006)

I posted a thread concerning censorship last night and it got whacked. Tis no more. Bummer. Guess we got it pretty good in Texas http://www.paddletexas.com


----------



## Ken C (Oct 21, 2003)

*We need to police ourselves*

I salute him. Let's keep the site.

Ed Lucero had a cool site called soulboating. Politics started to become intermingled on the site and before too long it became a forum for what appeared to be white supremacist to verbally jab liberal boaters and it got ugly. It went from something pretty cool to something very ugly very fast. The threads that have come down have been interesting. We started with some comments about 20,000 hippies coming into the Routt national forest. I think most of what was being said was in sort of an Eric Cartman like jest, and alot of it was really funny. But then, it got really ugly with very personal attacks. If Frenchy or the new owner needs to lock some people out, to keep this forum going, then I support him. I enjoy hearing about the boating and seeing the rants so many put out their. As I sit behind my desk eight hours a day, this site helps the day pass. Hopefully a few people who take pride in jumping across all boundaries won't ruin it for the rest of us.

Peace,
Ken


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

I too support Frechy's judgement and his ability to smoothly transition the spirit of MountainBuzz to the new owner.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I too found that Frenchy had a very good handle on when to let things go and when someone had to step in. Hopefully, he will continue to advise Andy on these issues. What is wrong with the occasional off-topic rant thread (1 out of 10 or 20 isn't taking away from the boater's forum).

As far as www.paddletexas.com, now that is a forum with a ton of smack and rude behavior. Kind of funny most of the time, but I think it is some of those members that are trickling into the 'buzz and taking their antics with them. I do believe the amount of OT threads and smack, is inversely proportional to the water levels. That explains the Texan Paddlers.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

censorship bad...if you dont like a topic, dont read it


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Let us post whatever we want. Who the hell do you think you are, the FCC?? Heaven forbid that the FEW people who visit this site read a cuss word or an insult on the internet. WAAAAA! Bring back frenchy and get rid of these turds


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

Andy, bring back that shit head Timmay so we can rip on him, and quit being such a little bitch.


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

Censorship is BAD!!!! 

Be careful this could be the end of your freedom of speech on mountainbuzz    

I for one would hate to see such a great site go down the tubes.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

I too agree, censorship is not a good thing. But, I do support Frenchy and Andy's right to block out turd burglers like timmay. He just wants to create a thread to piss people off. Some of the things on these threads, ie. "hippies" are freakin' hilarious and then there are people on here just to talk trash to people because the are mindless and bored. Andy, step lightly as a new owner and not rub people the wrong way right off the bat. I know you are attempting to reform a "boaters forum" but Rome wasn't built in a day and niether will the community you want here on the Buzz. I support the locking of some threads but give them a chance before you crack the whip on your own ideals. It is a community forum not a communist forum. Peace, Stevie

ps. Lick my bean bag timmay, you will never be a part of the Zissou Society!


"Where'd you come from? You look pregnant." -Steve Zissou


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

*crackershacksmaktalk*

Bshack93 you gargle bag. Talk about the short bus, yours went around the block only making left turns. Did it rubb off?? Lefty!
Meet me @ Lawson Friday for some old school variety moves.

Just wait til the end of July and there is zero water and we are all jonzin, doh! Dead bolts and spam!!


Get Some-


----------



## tuberslickmysweatyballs (Sep 24, 2005)

hey andy r....


----------



## smoke emif ugotem (Mar 29, 2006)

Censorship is bad and will, if gotten outta control, lead me to another boating forum in Colorado. There are others and they will grow in nature if there is too much censorship on the Buzz. I agree that 3 locked threads in one week is alarming. I have faith that Andy is a good guy and my dissapointment in the locked threads is in no way supposed to come across as anything different. In Andy's rant about what kind of threads will and won't be allowed the Buzz, he did say that he was thinking about starting an Off Topic area for people to post non-boating related topics. If that is all it's going to take to give people the peace of mind they are looking for on the Boaters Forum, but still allow users the right to discuss things openly, then it sounds like a good compromise to me. 

Let's give it some time and see how things work out. Maybe all of our concerns are unwarrented. Maybe not. Some of my favorite threads though are those that have nothing to do with boating. If things get too bad and too many more threads are locked then I will be the first to leave this site and head somewhere else  as I am sure many others will. 

I have no problem with the Wholesurfers and Timmays out there who are wishing drowning deaths upon kayakers to be shut out of the site forever. There is a difference between calling someone a dueshbag and to wish them death in an undercut rock.

BSOE for President 2008!!!!!


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

i will no longer be logging on to the buzz.....so long......

please feel free to email me at gonehuckin at yahoo dot com
when the censorship is over......


-aaron


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Two suggestions since I'd hate to see this forum go away:

1) If you don't like it don't read it. Censorship should be unecessary unless you're trying to save people from themselves. No one is forcing anyone to read this stuff.
2) Admins should lock out dipshits like Timmay who try to rile people at the expense of traggic deaths.

I'm now going to go back to following rule #1.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm psyched that frenchy was able to sell this site. He worked hard on it and deserved a pay day. Andy R if you plan on being heavy handed to a community that has long traditions and tends to moderate itself, then I hope you didn't spend much of your savings on this site. Coming to this site is like sitting around a campfire throwing bullshit at your best friends. Sure you trade useful information, but it's also to have a good time. Some of the best posts ever were from the Chunderboy and he was never reverent, on topic, or informational about kayaking. But they were fucking hilarious. 

Quite frankly if I were a non-boater techy and bought this site, I wouldn't fucking touch it for at least two years. Obviously it gets tons of traffic and was built by someone who knows the community - why on earth would you think you could improve it after two weeks? The traffic can definitely go else where and you can have your family boating site, but i'll be sad to see it. After all - "Fathers In Boats Always Regret having Kids" - FIBArk. The reason for that is because they no longer boat or check boating websites.

Bring on the irreverance and a new webmaster.
joe

P.S. in 6 years daily on this site, I only remember one request from the members for a censure.


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

*off topic forum*

Andy,
Sometimes you may have to lock out threads but I believe the veterans on this forum can handle people like timmaay but when he starts speaking about people dying it's hard not to get emotinal about it but most people know he is just a dipshit and will join his game just to waste time at work. People are more willing to post threats, violence because their is no face to face interaction to worry about. As a rookie on the site I love the "off-topic" post I have a 'nough kayaking buddies to get beta from in Salida so I don't really visit this site to get much beta unless we decide to run something out of town then we visit just to get a heads up.

By the way I ran the gorge last night' and got worked but it was hella fun....going again today...late


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

Cool, thanks for everyone's feedback. It sounds like an off topic forum would be a good place for these threads.

I don't want to get into censoring (locking threads) but there is a time and place to try and cool things down. Frenchy has done this in the past but he is really busy these days and does not plan to stay on in that capacity.

As you all have mentioned, I don't have a good understanding what everyone wants (but I am learning fast), so if any of you want to be the referee and help make the judgement call on when things need to be cooled down, please send me a private message. I sure could use some help...


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

Leave them in the boaters forum. Under the heading of "community" after all that is the point that everyone is trying to make. If people need real information they will go to "411" and find the category they need. 

I new dashboard could be really sweet. For example when I come to mountain buzz I get the home page. On the left it has the big window with all of the forums. If those forums could show the titles of the last five posts with in that forum that would be pretty cool I think. Often what happens is that real alerts and trip planning topics end up under the boaters forum because that gets the most traffic. Most people dont even check the other forums. But if I had a summary of what was going on that would be really cool.

andy i am glad you are listening. its not just about the people that use the forum. It is also about the businesses that advertise here. Some one mentioned something about Google type adds which I hate. I love the fact that mostly local businesses advertise here. This site needs to remain the way it is so that it is a valuble tool for our Colorado businesses. If people bail then so will the local businesses.

Last.... I am not sure if many people would agree but I think that in some ways this has been the most volitle week on the Buzz that I ahve ever seen (3+years). For example the guy that siad something about no Kayakers dying. That is the most inflamitory thing i ahve ever read on the bozz. You mentioned that you have been on for the past couple of years think about it, realy there has been little need to lock things down. Frenchy locked the first one..... Then came more post about hating wholesurfer which you locked, he needed the beatdown for what he said..... Then the Texas thing. Its just fear of change that has everyone fired up.

hang in there everyone,
ben


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Andy, I think the entire world has become very PC and people never really say what they think. This site has never been PC, anything but. When I first starting using this site I was challenged by peoples right to be an asshole and do everything they could to piss me off. I have learned to avoid threads and to grow a thicker skin. I think the campfire analogy is a good one. I would hate to see that go away but I didnt read the thread in question so I will leave that to someone else's judgement. Kayakers talk about other things other than kayaking. I would appreciate it if you continued to view this a kayakers forum not a forum only about kayaking.

greg horton


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

Andy, I agree with Ben. Leave the off topic stuff right where it is. I keeps the site rowdy and keeps me reading for a good laugh every now and then. I've got little kids and don't get on the water much right now, so lurking here is equivalent to my paddling season for the moment. I read some of the off topic stuff, and some is too stupid so I skip it. But, I'd hate the off topic banter to lose visibility on the site b/c its been isolated to some other area.

Don't take the bait everytime. Some of the recent stuff smells of just trying to get a rise out of you... which is part of the allure of this site!

hang in there!


----------



## Jobu (Apr 14, 2006)

Don't be to quick to leave the forum guys. Give it a slow chance.

Your also talking about a forum that gets little action. I used to mod a forum and the main thing I cared about were posts per day. Thats what the advertisers will pay for. So if its spam or river talk it should matter less. I think we as humans like to just come in here and spout off sometimes. 

We enjoy helping eachother but we also love to state our opinions and act like freakin goofballs sometimes. Its a release. It's what keeps us coming back. 

Anyway good luck with the forums andy, all change is a bitch and they will get used to it. 

If your looking for more order then perhaps your idea of off topic will be ok. Word to the wise... People tend to post where most will read it. I redisigned a full site and still found that everyone posted in general chat topics becuase thats where most people will read it. 

I also hate locked / moved topics.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

damn some of you are whiney little bitches... :lol:


----------

